# Lincoln @ The Motorhome Show Season Finale, Lincoln



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show Season Finale, Lincoln in Lincoln, starting 25/09/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=441

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

stewartwebr has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## corbygeordie (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

corbygeordie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## perrie333 (Nov 9, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

perrie333 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pepe has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## musicboy (Feb 14, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

musicboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

wakk44 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pads69 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## daisyduck (Aug 28, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

daisyduck has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

bigfrank3 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Bernies has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

rayrecrok has just added their name to this list.

ray.


----------



## starburst2 (May 12, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

starburst2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mandmssonic (Sep 27, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

mandmssonic has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

aldhp21 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: New Attendee Added*



nukeadmin said:


> aldhp21 has just added their name to attend this rally


All booked and paid for.

See you all there.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

ballymoss has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

blondy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Final show at Lincoln*

Hi
I have booked with warners for the show and given my existing reg no
But I a payed for my second 3 year licence at end of March and still don't know if I will be able to drive my 4 ton M H so by sept I may have to change,
Plus another problem, At the moment I am having chemo treatment
For terminal cancer and don't quite know how things will be by the time
Of the show, but I'm confident things will be ok so am looking forward
Very much to see the regulars I know
All the best
Blondy


----------



## boyjohn (Jul 26, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

boyjohn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

SteveandSue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

frizzy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder that advanced booking for the Lincoln show 
We have 24 on the list but only 8 confirmed.

CLOSES AT 10AM ON MONDAY 8TH SEPTEMBER .

so not much time left to book your place.
looking forward to meeting up with old and new friends.

See you there.
George


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

Tricky2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi George, 
I have booked and paid Warners. Look forward to seeing you and Angie.
Rick & Chris.


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

drfcchris has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## boyze (Jul 8, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

boyze has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Warners debit cards.*

Do people think it is safe to book and pay with a debit card, I know there have been reports of money coming off cards a few weeks down the line.

Want to book for Lincoln.

Paul.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you pay for anything on-line with a debit card the money has gone from your account and if it all goes wrong you may well have mucho trouble getting it back.

If you pay by credit card the bank will invariably get a refund for you.

It doesn't always work out that way but in general, much better to use a credit card.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Send a cheque, I did after reading about all the cloning of cards.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Paul
if you are thinking of paying by cheque,please remember
BOOKING CLOSES AT 10AM ON MONDAY 8TH SEPTEMBER 2014,
at least when you pay by card you know you have confirmed your place.
hope to see you there.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

Closing date is getting close,we have spaces for 85 only 27 on the list.

scottie

boyze

JimM

mandmssonic

ballymoss

havingfun

blondy

SteveandSue

Tricky2

camoyboy

daisyduck

pads69

musicboy

SGMGB

all confirmed.


bigfrank3

drfcchris

frizzy

smurfinguk

boyjohn

stewartwebr

corbygeordie

perrie333

aldhp21

pepe

jennie

starburst2

Bernies
not confirmed unless you know different.please dont leave it to late to book your place.
George


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Where am I?, have paid Warners..

ray.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> Where am I?, have paid Warners..
> 
> ray.


Hi Ray
Did you add your name to the MHF list,just checked again and you are not on the list,no problem just go and add your details.
George


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Scottie, we've booked paid and rec'd tickets.

See you there

Cheers Alan


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

aldhp21 said:


> Hi Scottie, we've booked paid and rec'd tickets.
> 
> See you there
> 
> Cheers Alan


Cheers Alan,Confirmed. see you there.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayrecrok has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

LaMB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Just a remiom monday morning at 10am,if you intend going then you have only a few day left.
georgender that advanced booking closes


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

lgbzone has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

George I sent you a pm a couple of days ago but I have not been updated on the attendees list. Please don't forget my table and chairs.

Frank


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

fabfive has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Have added our name but am having problems making the actual booking, so will have to keep fingers crossed that this can be sorted in the morning, before the closing deadline!

Have repeatedly been trying to complete the online process for last couple of hours and get to final payment section, only to get message to say that my request has timed out due to inactivity (despite galloping through the booking!).


Apologies - this page has timed out due to inactivity.

Tried phoning Warners but nobody there that can help until the morning. Just wondered if anybody else might have same problem - although probably nobody else has left it to last minute?!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder that booking for this show does close at *10am tomorrow morning Monday 8th September*

Still a lot of you unconfirmed on the rally list  they being

smurfinguk
stewartwebr
corbygeordie
perrie333
starburst2
boyjohn
fizzy
drfcchris

Please let us know you have booked or if your not going

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello

we have just paid through their website but i can't confirm myself as i never received the email when i registered my interest, could you please do the honors LadyJ.

@fabfive; we left it late as well and have just managed to pay, maybe we were lucky but it could be worth trying again.

Thanks
Lee


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

lgbzone said:


> Hello
> 
> we have just paid through their website but i can't confirm myself as i never received the email when i registered my interest, could you please do the honors LadyJ.
> 
> ...


Hi
I will confirm you when I get on to my computer at home.see you there.
George


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks George

Lee


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All 

Just a reminder that booking for this show does close at 10am tomorrow morning Monday 8th September 

Still a lot of you unconfirmed on the rally list Crying or Very sad they being 

smurfinguk 
stewartwebr 
corbygeordie 
perrie333 
jennie I have confirmed you
Bernies 
starburst2 
boyjohn 
fizzy 
drfcchris 
lgbzone I have confirmed you
fabfive I have confirmed you

Please let us know you have booked or if your not going 


Have I missed anyone who contacted me.
George


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

We have just had an email tonight from 'Out and About Live', on behalf of Warners.

Seems we aren't alone in the problems we have experienced and they can see all the attempts people have made at booking today and are aiming to complete the bookings with everyone tomorrow. They can view the telephone contact details given with bookings and will be trying to make contact with people in order to finish off their bookings (or they will welcome us initiating the contact, if anyone prefers to call them). This is their request - rather than us try all over once again to book.

Just thought I would let you know that it looks like we will be ok - but may be after 10am tomorrow that we are able to fully complete - depending upon their speed tomorrow!


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

fabfive said:


> We have just had an email tonight from 'Out and About Live', on behalf of Warners.
> 
> Seems we aren't alone in the problems we have experienced and they can see all the attempts people have made at booking today and are aiming to complete the bookings with everyone tomorrow. They can view the telephone contact details given with bookings and will be trying to make contact with people in order to finish off their bookings (or they will welcome us initiating the contact, if anyone prefers to call them). This is their request - rather than us try all over once again to book.
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that it looks like we will be ok - but may be after 10am tomorrow that we are able to fully complete - depending upon their speed tomorrow!


Hi
Thanks for that information,they might extend for a few hours ti allow them to catch up.so still a a few hours left if you want to come to lincoln rally.
See you there.
George


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Just to confirm that I have paid by phone this morning and we will be arriving Friday.

I am told you will get the confirmation Scottie by way of a complete list now of those confirmed to attend. Trust that is ok and look forward to seeing you there - our first MHF rally!


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*Lincoln*

Hi can you confirm us please, arriving Thursday afternoon ta.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Lincoln*



Bernies said:


> Hi can you confirm us please, arriving Thursday afternoon ta.


Will do see you 2+1 there.

Hi fabfive
Thanks hope it is a good one for you,a lot small number going than normal,
We will be running a little quiz,nothing drastic a bit of fun,we also have a car/table top sale where you can bring some bits for sale or maybe buy some bits that is held in the big tent,space permitting.
look forward to meeting up.
George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

For those of you that have been trying to book Warners say they are sending e.mails out to you and you can phone them up to 5pm today to book.

This only apply's to those already on their system

*Booking now closed for this show*

Jacquie


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi, We have booked, paid and also received tickets but didn't receive the email to confirm our attendance. Please can you do this for us. We will arrive thursday. Thanks.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

frizzy said:


> Hi, We have booked, paid and also received tickets but didn't receive the email to confirm our attendance. Please can you do this for us. We will arrive thursday. Thanks.


Hi Lynne
I have confirmed your place,see you there.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Campers.

We will be holding our usual car/table top sale,space permitting in the big tent so bring along your unwanted bits,you never know your luck,you might make a fortune. :lol: 
we will be running the quiz and the charity raffle,any donations welcome for the raffle,all funds going to cancer research.
see you all there.
george


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks George. See you at Lincoln.


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi George and Angie,
we also have also booked and paid but have not received an email from yourselves to confirm attenance

Hoping to arrive Thursday late afternoon.

Rgds, Chris and Angie (drfcchris)


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

drfcchris said:


> Hi George and Angie,
> we also have also booked and paid but have not received an email from yourselves to confirm attenance
> 
> Hoping to arrive Thursday late afternoon.
> ...


Hi Consider it done,see you there.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
We now have the list from warners, only 27 confirmed.

Boyjohn I have confirmed you on the MHF List,

We have 3 names that I have no details of ,they are.

Adelsberg
Breakwell
Brophy.

Can you please contact me with your user name or fill your details on the 
Lincoln Rally page on MHF.
See you all soon.
George


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Can anyone advise on whether it is possible to park up an additional vehicle (small car) at the show please?

Ideally, in rally area, although failing that, I suppose it would be ok in general parking area - what is usual?

I am working down in Warwickshire on the Friday but hoping my husband could arrive a bit earlier and get parked up. Realise he would have to come to meet me at a gate with a wristband. Is this feasible, or do we all need to arrive together and in the M'home?

Thanks


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

fabfive said:


> Can anyone advise on whether it is possible to park up an additional vehicle (small car) at the show please?
> 
> Ideally, in rally area, although failing that, I suppose it would be ok in general parking area - what is usual?
> 
> ...


Hi
We normally park cars on or as near your pitch/space as possible,I am not sure yet where will will be on the showground yet,and yes you would need the wrist bands to get in.

George


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi George and Angie, I was just wondering what time you would like everyone to arrive, or to phrase it a little more persona, We are planning to arrive about 2.30 on Thursday afternoon. Is this OK.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

The gates open at 9 am on Thursday, Friday and Saturday and remain open until 9 pm each day.
George and I will be ready to welcome you what ever time you arrive.

During the weekend we will be holding a raffle in aid of Cancer Research, all donations of prizes will be very welcome.

We are also planning a carboot/tabletop sale in the Tent on Saturday morning, items for sale do not have to be motorhome related, bring along your stuff to sell and maybe pick up a bargain.
(Please bring your own table)

Will post on Wednesday evening directions to our pitch (When we have found it ourselves :lol
Lets hope the weather is kind to us, see you all soon


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

*The Motorhome Show Season Finale, Lincoln*

Myself and the missus have decided to go last minute to the show at Lincoln. Planning on going Thursday until the Monday morning.

We've been motorhomers for a couple of years but we've never been to a show or rally before.

Obviously we will have to turn up and pay on the gate.

What will it be like and what will we find there to keep us occupied all weekend?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Well the main entertainment for MHF's is we all throw our keys into a hat and we see who we end up with... Oh and there are some motor homes there that are being flogged off... If you go to the bar and can afford to get drunk at £4.50 a plastic glass full you can always ask one of the security staff who wander around where your van is..

Just tell em it's a white one :wink: .

Owt else you want to know?..

ray.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Lock your wallet up in a zipped pocket so your not tempted to buy anything . . If you do, don't use your credit card (several have & then found it's been hacked . . Other than that - enjoy !


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree with previous posts - but just so you know - 
There will be showers/toilets etc 
There is a continuos bus service into Lincoln city on the Saturday for 50 pence - worth going into the city -
Entertainment in our view is pretty diabolical - but free except for the Saturday - 
Just looking around all thousands of different vans that are parked up is a good way to help passs the time 
Motorhomefacts is usually near the Clock Tower 
Good forecast so enjoy the weekend
Steve


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Well here we are ready and waiting for you. The gates open at 9am tomorrow and close at 9pm, if you planning to arrive very late I would appreciate a quick call or text. 
07867457212

This year we are in a different place, nowhere near the clock tower whiich was a good landmark.

This year we are near to the old original entrance, as you enter the showground you will be directed down between the rows of cow sheds, take a left at the bottom and continue along the main drag, over the hump in the road and we are the last field on your left, opposite the show.
Watch out for the Yellow Hand Motorhomefacts signs.

The pitch is in a hedged coralle with short "lawn" grass , very flat so I doubt you will need any chocks. There are no overhead lights so a torch may come in useful.

We have water and toilets in the next pitch but you would be wise to fill up along the main drag if you can as getting near enough to the water point may be a challenge when its busy.

I have booked the "Vulcan" bomber for 2pm Thursday and no doubt the "Red Arrows" will give us a display when they do their practice runs on Friday and Saturday

We are planning to hold a raffle,so prizes would be very welcome and dont forget to dig out some stuff to sell as we are holding a caarboot/table top sale in the tent on Saturday morning. You never know you might make some money or find the bargain of the year

Looking foward to meeting old friends and making new ones


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Just to say a big thank you for this weekend!
Pitched up here now and you guys have put a lot if time and effort into making this a friendly, but not too formal meet.
Lovely meeting you all - now I can finally get onto the website to post this, lol!


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks George and ange for a great weekend. You even layed on the Vulcan to do a fly past on Friday fir us.

Alan & Lyn


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks a lot George and Angie for making a great weekend really so much better. We had a great time and only ended up buying an awning.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi George & Angie - and of course Jim
As usual - easy going weekend with a good atmosphere - 
Thanks again
Steve & Sue


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was sorry to say that we could not make it this year, however glad to read that all was a great time.
Can I ask, did anyone actually go to see what was at the show in regards motorhomes, No comments at all about this side of things, after all it was a rally at a motorhome show.Anyone see a van they fancied or bought.

cabby


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

cabby said:


> I was sorry to say that we could not make it this year, however glad to read that all was a great time.
> Can I ask, did anyone actually go to see what was at the show in regards motorhomes, No comments at all about this side of things, after all it was a rally at a motorhome show.Anyone see a van they fancied or bought.
> 
> cabby


I belive one of our groups daughters bought a van, everyone else seemed to be buying bits and pieces. We bought a new brush and some loo blue. :lol:


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*lincoln rally*

hi,

great weekend,really enjoyed everybodys company, oh bought some great bargains at the table top sale, and won a prize at the raffle....., all in all a good time was had.

thanks again george angie and jim, lots of hard work to make it fun for the rest of us. well appreciated.

mags


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks George, Angie, Jim and Val for a great weekend. You really did make everybody feel very welcome. Quiz was a great idea to get everyone talking. 
Bought the new Quest pop up awning. Very impressed with it and went back into it's bag very easy.
Looking forward to our next one 
Lynne, Ian and Angus


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

It was great to see so many Facts members visit us at our stand. Were usually too knackered to socialize by the end of the day so its the only way we get to chat.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Thanks again for a great show weekend.. 

ray n sandra


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All sorry for the delay in posting this recipe for funds raised at the Lincoln Rally.


Raising money for

Cancer Research UK
Cancer Research UK
Charity Registration No. in England and Wales 1089464, Scotland SC041666

Cancer Research UK is the world's leading charity dedicated to beating cancer through research. We are fighting cancer on all fronts, finding new ways to prevent, diagnose and treat it to save more lives. We are entirely funded by the public. With your help, we can ensure more people beat cancer.

Read more about my charity
Donations 15


Hi All Just to say A Big Thank You for taking part in the fundraising raffle at the Lincoln Rally it raised £77.00 and a donation of £13.00 
THANK YOU ALL.

Donation by George & Angie on 05/11/14
£90.00


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Again
The Boss said I had to post the receipt,this is a copy of the email from them.
George


Your donation has gone through successfully

JustGiving

Hello george

We’ll make sure your donation is transferred safely to Cancer Research UK, where it will go towards their fantastic work.

A message from David 

"Thank you very much for your donation. It really means a lot to me and to Cancer Research UK.

David Burley

"

Help David raise even more

Tell your Facebook friends about David’s fundraising. For every share, your friend is likely to raise an extra £5. 

Share David’s page	
A message from Cancer Research UK 

"Thank you for supporting Cancer Research UK and helping to beat cancer sooner. It's through donations from people like you that help fund our life-saving research to bring forward the day when all cancers are cured. Please remember that your donation to us is being processed by JustGiving, which means this will be the name that appears on your credit card or bank statement. Find out more about our groundbreaking work or other ways you can support us by visiting www.cancerresearchuk.org." 

Thanks again for your support.

Your JustGiving support team	
Your message

"Hi All Just to say A Big Thank You for taking part in the fundraising raffle at the Lincoln Rally it raised £77.00 and a donation of £13.00 THANK YOU ALL."
george 
Edit your message 

Donation Receipt

Donation reference
D65125040

Date
05/11/2014 20:34:50 (GMT) 

Charity name
Cancer Research UK

Charity registration number
in England and Wales 1089464, Scotland SC041666

Donation amount
£90.00


Gift Aid ( What's this?) 
£22.50


----------

